# Whole Prey



## Sheltielover25 (Jan 18, 2011)

I'm considering ordering from Hare Today and getting their whole prey since it seems to be more affordable. My question is can I feed them say a whole rabbit for a week, a chicken the next week, a quail the next vs many proteins in one week? Is that okay to do?... I mean, I'm thinking it will equal out the same. My dogs only eat half a pound a day so if I get 3lb rabbit I could give them the whole thing to eat on all week and not have to hack it up myself (taking away when I think they've eaten enough but they usually eat two days at once/one day off)....does anyone do this? Will they leave the intestines or do I have to remove those? I like the idea they'd be getting their bone/organ/meat all at once!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

It would be fine to feed a single protein for a week straight, just as long as your bone and meat and organ ratios stay within the ideal guidelines. We've done it before....


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Let me know what you think of this company. I am considering ordering from them too. I can not find tripe anywhere! I's also getting some odds and ends (chicken feet, pig ears, etc.)


----------



## twotonelover (Jan 10, 2011)

Sheltielover25 said:


> I'm considering ordering from Hare Today and getting their whole prey since it seems to be more affordable. My question is can I feed them say a whole rabbit for a week, a chicken the next week, a quail the next vs many proteins in one week? Is that okay to do?... I mean, I'm thinking it will equal out the same. My dogs only eat half a pound a day so if I get 3lb rabbit I could give them the whole thing to eat on all week and not have to hack it up myself (taking away when I think they've eaten enough but they usually eat two days at once/one day off)....does anyone do this? Will they leave the intestines or do I have to remove those? I like the idea they'd be getting their bone/organ/meat all at once!


There have been quite a few weeks where I've fed the same protein for almost the whole week.  Similar to what your describing, I'd feed a large portion, taking it away after a certain time, and then feed it again the following day until it was gone. I'd leave the intestines and let your dogs decide what they want to do with them. I've noticed that larger dogs just tend to eat the entire small prey animal, while small/medium dogs are more likely to take out the intestines and eat around them. But I guess its a dog to dog thing.


----------



## Sheltielover25 (Jan 18, 2011)

wolfsnaps88 said:


> Let me know what you think of this company. I am considering ordering from them too. I can not find tripe anywhere! I's also getting some odds and ends (chicken feet, pig ears, etc.)


Will do! I'm excited to see how it goes. I just have to make sure I have room b/c we're going to order four months at a time and I want to inquire a little more about what the animals eat... make sure they're not eating corn/grain. We go through about 37lbs a month and we're looking at around $60 a month so not too bad!


----------



## Sheltielover25 (Jan 18, 2011)

twotonelover said:


> There have been quite a few weeks where I've fed the same protein for almost the whole week.  Similar to what your describing, I'd feed a large portion, taking it away after a certain time, and then feed it again the following day until it was gone. I'd leave the intestines and let your dogs decide what they want to do with them. I've noticed that larger dogs just tend to eat the entire small prey animal, while small/medium dogs are more likely to take out the intestines and eat around them. But I guess its a dog to dog thing.


I can't wait to see what they do when I hand them a furry rabbit lol!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i'd start with one. not every dog will eat a fully furred animal.

having said that, hare today has some very nice product.

i wish i could just throw a goat outside and let them chomp away.

in the wild, a wolf catches its prey and eats it until it's gone and then has to hunt for more.

so you would be mimicking what a feral dog or wolf would do which is ideal.


----------



## Sheltielover25 (Jan 18, 2011)

magicre said:


> i'd start with one. not every dog will eat a fully furred animal.
> 
> having said that, hare today has some very nice product.
> 
> ...


I have already Googled how to skin it because I'm doubting they will eat it furry. Hoping they will but I'm prepared... I'm going to learn how to pluck the chicken too in case they won't eat those w feathers. We got a lot of deer parts like whole legs and we just threw it out in the yard and they'd eat on it all day as they wanted. It's great.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Sheltielover25 said:


> I have already Googled how to skin it because I'm doubting they will eat it furry. Hoping they will but I'm prepared... I'm going to learn how to pluck the chicken too in case they won't eat those w feathers. We got a lot of deer parts like whole legs and we just threw it out in the yard and they'd eat on it all day as they wanted. It's great.


they used to sell skinned rabbits. haven't seen them 

but i wish i could feed whole prey. i'm in envy. 

just like farming, i shall remain envious. i'm not skinning rabbits OR plucking chickens. LOL


----------



## Sheltielover25 (Jan 18, 2011)

magicre said:


> they used to sell skinned rabbits. haven't seen them
> 
> but i wish i could feed whole prey. i'm in envy.
> 
> just like farming, i shall remain envious. i'm not skinning rabbits OR plucking chickens. LOL


Well, I never thought I would but it is cheaper and I really like the idea of whole prey. Plus, if I'm gonna have a farm, I am going to be slaughtering the animals so I guess this will help me be up to it lol certainly not looking forward to it but in the beginning cutting a chicken up grossed me out and now its nothing so hopefully the same will happen lol


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

I agree. You need to learn how to do these things.....and I hope it all goes well.


----------



## Sheltielover25 (Jan 18, 2011)

magicre said:


> I agree. You need to learn how to do these things.....and I hope it all goes well.


Thanks! A hipster from Austin trying to make it on a farm shall be interesting.lol


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

I would like to demand some pictures when you try this.  I want a farm too. I will settle for chickens and rabbits for now. Have you ever killed anything before? It gets easier over time I am guessing. I hunt so I'm not too bothered with the idea.


----------



## Sheltielover25 (Jan 18, 2011)

wolfsnaps88 said:


> I would like to demand some pictures when you try this.  I want a farm too. I will settle for chickens and rabbits for now. Have you ever killed anything before? It gets easier over time I am guessing. I hunt so I'm not too bothered with the idea.


HA @ the picture. LOL No, I haven't ever killed anything. I'm working my way up to that. I will do it because to me it's what's I feel best for my animals and also in the end most economical choice. I will benefit from it, too! But I feel better reminding myself it's for them since they have to have meat being they're strictly carnivores. I think in some sense it will make me feel proud to feed them, what I value to be, really quality food. I will feel bad for the animal, it will never be easy.


----------



## Sheltielover25 (Jan 18, 2011)

I just placed my order. I got a lot but for whole prey rabbits, chickens, and quail. EEK!


----------



## Sheltielover25 (Jan 18, 2011)

My order ships tomorrow! I'm so excited! I need to find a good pair of scissors and a good knife! Thankful it shipped so fast because we ran out of meat this Saturday so I had to buy their meat at the farmers market this weekend and wow it gets pricey! Needless to say, this week they're eating mostly chicken b/c it's the cheapest of the free range/fed appropriately meat they sell there.


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

I called my meat guy over a week ago for chicken backs and beef heart. He still hasn't called me and I am almost out! I am freaking out. I was hoping my husband would get a deer the other day (for farm management) but he didn't. If I can find my license, I think I am going to go by myself, that's how desperate I am! LOL. I NEED to order from Hare Today (mostly for tripe) soon.


----------



## Sheltielover25 (Jan 18, 2011)

wolfsnaps88 said:


> I called my meat guy over a week ago for chicken backs and beef heart. He still hasn't called me and I am almost out! I am freaking out. I was hoping my husband would get a deer the other day (for farm management) but he didn't. If I can find my license, I think I am going to go by myself, that's how desperate I am! LOL. I NEED to order from Hare Today (mostly for tripe) soon.


This is how I am! My girlfriend is like oh, don't worry, we'll get some soon... but I worry! I get panicky when the meat is low LOL!! Glad you understand!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

my dogs love quail. i get them from my oriental grocer.

you're going to love the stuff from hare-today.


----------



## Sheltielover25 (Jan 18, 2011)

They have them at the oriental store but these are like a fraction of the price! It was so neat because I was able to see the website/pictures/even e-mail the person who raises the quail. I really love speaking directly to the people responsible for my meat--- it makes me, personally, feel better! I'm not going to ever go back to the stores now that I have this website. Sweet!!


----------

